# Floating Pointer Over Titles



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

When I float the mouse pointer over thread titles, a small window appears for a few seconds to show the content of the first post. I love this feature!

Has anyone suggested or would you consider letting the content window stay on-screen for more than the present number of seconds (I think it's 10)? At the moment, it goes away so quickly as to be useless for me. 

I realise that vBulletin v3.7.6 may not give you this option, but if it does, a longer period of time would be appreciated.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Henry. I just checked this on my system, and for me the floating window stays in place as long as the mouse is stationary. I tried it on one here for 30 seconds without any problem.

This may be browser-dependant though. I am on Firefix 11.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Lifesaver2000 said:


> Hi Henry. I just checked this on my system, and for me the floating window stays in place as long as the mouse is stationary. I tried it on one here for 30 seconds without any problem.
> 
> This may be browser-dependant though. I am on Firefix 11.


Thanks, Life ... I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Lifesaver2000 said:


> Hi Henry. I just checked this on my system, and for me the floating window stays in place as long as the mouse is stationary. I tried it on one here for 30 seconds without any problem.
> 
> This may be browser-dependant though. I am on Firefix 11.


No go, Life. I'm on IE8 and it doesn't matter if I leave the pointer on the title or if I move it around. After approx 10-secs the preview disappears.

Thanks ... it was worth a try.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

For another data point, I just checked on Chrome and the flyover box stays up for about 10 seconds if I don't move the mouse.


----------

